# Precribed flucloxacillin for acne today



## DutchTony

Hi guys

Went to doctor about my acne on back and shoulders this morning. Thought i'd be referred to dermo but was prescribed a 10 day course of the above. 500mg 4 times a day. Was also prescibed some sort of surgical body scrub.

I saw doctor about 2 things and by the time i'd got to the acne part of it, time was running out and he rushed through the prescription.

Doctor looked at my back and shoulders and asked if I had taken steroids. I said no but said I had used a fat burner (got that idea from one you guys 

Anyway doctor said that's probably the reason for the acne...... Hahahahaha

Got to go back in 2 weeks and if it hasn't worked then he'll try something else.

The obvious goal is Accutanee so hope i'm not gonna get fuked about with sh!tty antibacs for too long.

Anyone else tried this flucloxacillin for acne???

Edit: Cannot change title spelling


----------



## Sub-Zero

It will initally, then the acne will come back IME.

The doctors prescribe you Anti biotics in stages, so when you go back next they will give you another Anti Biotic and then ask you come back around 3 months later. You need to get referred to a Derm to get prescribed accutane.


----------



## DutchTony

Sub-Zero said:


> It will initally, then the acne will come back IME.
> 
> The doctors prescribe you Anti biotics in stages, so when you go back next they will give you another Anti Biotic and then ask you come back around 3 months later. You need to get referred to a Derm to get prescribed accutane.


Cheers for the reply mate. Do you think it will help if I just ask to be referred and just blatantly say I want Accutane?


----------



## Fit4life

DutchTony said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Went to doctor about my acne on back and shoulders this morning. Thought i'd be referred to dermo but was prescribed a 10 day course of the above. 500mg 4 times a day. Was also prescibed some sort of surgical body scrub.
> 
> I saw doctor about 2 things and by the time i'd got to the acne part of it, time was running out and he rushed through the prescription.
> 
> Doctor looked at my back and shoulders and asked if I had taken steroids. I said no but said I had used a fat burner (got that idea from one you guys
> 
> Anyway doctor said that's probably the reason for the acne...... Hahahahaha
> 
> Got to go back in 2 weeks and if it hasn't worked then he'll try something else.
> 
> The obvious goal is Accutanee so hope i'm not gonna get fuked about with sh!tty antibacs for too long.
> 
> Anyone else tried this flucloxacillin for acne???
> 
> Edit: Cannot change title spelling


 I would advise doing this :

bathe in goats milk soap three times daily

take adequate Vitamin C and Vitamin A and eat foods high in zinc.

apply a honey mask for face and neck shoulders and back, it is a natural disinfectant for skin, will also help heal wounds safely and reduce scar tissue

take chromium daily , although usually used for weight loss its also wonderful for skin infections.

You can also add 20 drops neem oil to water to bathe in.

Kaza

and good luck


----------



## DutchTony

Fit4life said:


> I would advise doing this :
> 
> bathe in goats milk soap three times daily
> 
> take adequate Vitamin C and Vitamin A and eat foods high in zinc.
> 
> apply a honey mask for face and neck shoulders and back, it is a natural disinfectant for skin, will also help heal wounds safely and reduce scar tissue
> 
> take chromium daily , although usually used for weight loss its also wonderful for skin infections.
> 
> You can also add 20 drops neem oil to water to bathe in.
> 
> Kaza
> 
> and good luck


Some good advice there. Will check out some of these products. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Had a similar sort of thing. In all fairness It clears it up a bit. But they come back lad


----------



## DutchTony

Jd123 said:


> Had a similar sort of thing. In all fairness It clears it up a bit. But they come back lad


Yeah I thought so mate. Been reading your Accutane log. Checking for updates daily  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Sub-Zero

DutchTony said:


> Cheers for the reply mate. Do you think it will help if I just ask to be referred and just blatantly say I want Accutane?


It's a tricky one, see most docs will go through the general protocol of prescribing you a few antibiotics before referring you to a Derm. If those antibiotics are not that effective then you will be referred to a Derm.

My advice would be to push your doctor to get referred to Derm asap, depending on your doc you may need to try your powers of persuasion..lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Or a swift kick to th balls


----------



## C.Hill

Self prescribe Accutane.


----------



## findog

Fluxcillin a load of rubbish1 Doctor put me on them, then put me on another fluxcillin antibiotic, then put me on oxytetracycline! all rubbish! Accutane was the only one to get rid of the acne! Miracle Drug!


----------



## Uk_mb

C.Hill said:


> Self prescribe Accutane.


x2 . its not too dear if ur on a lowish dose . depemd wat u need really


----------



## vduboli

I have used this and also some sort of surgical body scrub and yea initially they will work but unfortunatly return and when they do return with a real power!


----------



## DutchTony

Sub-Zero said:


> It's a tricky one, see most docs will go through the general protocol of prescribing you a few antibiotics before referring you to a Derm. If those antibiotics are not that effective then you will be referred to a Derm.
> 
> My advice would be to push your doctor to get referred to Derm asap, depending on your doc you may need to try your powers of persuasion..lol


Going back in 2 weeks. Will defo push to be referred


----------



## DutchTony

findog said:


> Fluxcillin a load of rubbish1 Doctor put me on them, then put me on another fluxcillin antibiotic, then put me on oxytetracycline! all rubbish! Accutane was the only one to get rid of the acne! Miracle Drug!


Yep can't wait to get it!


----------



## Guest

DutchTony said:


> Yeah I thought so mate. Been reading your Accutane log. Checking for updates daily  Hope it goes well for you.


Bout to update with some pictures


----------



## Lewy_h

I've just been on this for a throat infection..


----------



## Addoctor Magnus

Your GP's an idiot. Penicillins do sweet FA to kill the bacteria responsible for acne (propionibacteria).

Tetracyclines are used first line (lymecycline, oxytetracycline) and macrolides are used second line (erythromycin).

Benzoyl peroxidase solution should be used throughout with either the tetracycline or macrolide.

But never flucloxicillin.

Unless of course he didn't actually think you have acne, and instead, thought you had an infection of the skin around it (cellulitis). In this case, fluclox would be the correct choice


----------



## Addoctor Magnus

Lewy_h said:


> I've just been on this for a throat infection..


Flucloxicillin is ****e for bacterial throat infections as well. You should have been given Penicillin V.

GP's do my 'ead in...

*puts head into hands and weeps*


----------



## Irish Beast

I was on about six antibiotics before getting accutane. They don't work for 99% of people. Complete waste of time


----------



## DutchTony

Irish Beast said:


> I was on about six antibiotics before getting accutane. They don't work for 99% of people. Complete waste of time


Well flucloxacillin didn't do anything for me. had my back in the sun last week for 2 hours which made it look a little better but the only solution is clearly accutane. P!ssed off cos couldn't go doctor today as planned as something came up. Doctors are closed monday and tuesday due to queens jubilee, and wednesday i'm busy so now have to wait the closest appointment on thursday at 4.50pm! Like i said in another post, if i'm not referred to derm this time, i'm going to self prescribe :thumb:


----------



## Ricky12345

@DutchTony what happened in the end mate I'm

Going through the same thing I have been given these antibiotics and I'm going to try sunbeds for the next couple weeks don't want to resort to accutane but it's the last resort


----------



## Theseus

DutchTony said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Went to doctor about my acne on back and shoulders this morning. Thought i'd be referred to dermo but was prescribed a 10 day course of the above. 500mg 4 times a day. Was also prescibed some sort of surgical body scrub.
> 
> I saw doctor about 2 things and by the time i'd got to the acne part of it, time was running out and he rushed through the prescription.
> 
> Doctor looked at my back and shoulders and asked if I had taken steroids. I said no but said I had used a fat burner (got that idea from one you guys
> 
> Anyway doctor said that's probably the reason for the acne...... Hahahahaha
> 
> Got to go back in 2 weeks and if it hasn't worked then he'll try something else.
> 
> The obvious goal is Accutanee so hope i'm not gonna get fuked about with sh!tty antibacs for too long.
> 
> Anyone else tried this flucloxacillin for acne???
> 
> Edit: Cannot change title spelling


wrong antibiotics for acnes...if acnes vulgaris, should be on lymecycline, one tablet a day..and for few months...flucloxacillin is really for cellulitis or folliculitis...not what you have...won't do much to clear your acnes..

GP cannot prescribe accutane, as only dermatologist can do that due to NHS regulations

But GP can give you tretinoine, topical gel (which is similar to accutane but as topical application). that you can ask


----------



## Ricky12345

Theseus said:


> wrong antibiotics for acnes...if acnes vulgaris, should be on lymecycline, one tablet a day..and for few months...flucloxacillin is really for cellulitis or folliculitis...not what you have...won't do much to clear your acnes..
> 
> GP cannot prescribe accutane, as only dermatologist can do that due to NHS regulations
> 
> But GP can give you tretinoine, topical gel (which is similar to accutane but as topical application). that you can ask


It's a old thread mate I just bumped it to see what happened in the end as I'm having the same trouble myself and I find the doctors useless


----------



## Theseus

oopss....

well, information still stands..


----------



## DutchTony

Ricky12345 said:


> @DutchTony what happened in the end mate I'm
> 
> Going through the same thing I have been given these antibiotics and I'm going to try sunbeds for the next couple weeks don't want to resort to accutane but it's the last resort


Wow this is 2 years old :lol:

Long story short - Over so many months I was prescribed 4 different meds and none of them really helped. In the end the doctor said if the last thing doesn't work he will refer me to a derm but told me the derm wouldn't prescribe accutane straight away, (which I wanted) but he would try other remedies first.

Sunbeds really did help clear my back and shoulders. Not 100% but got much better so I never bothered going back to the doctor to be referred as had other stuff going on in my life.

The meds doctor prescribed were rubbish though.


----------



## DutchTony

Ricky12345 said:


> @DutchTony what happened in the end mate I'm
> 
> Going through the same thing I have been given these antibiotics and I'm going to try sunbeds for the next couple weeks don't want to resort to accutane but it's the last resort


This will show the meds I was prescribed

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/188724-3rd-lot-tablets-bacne.html


----------



## DutchTony

Ricky12345 said:


> @DutchTony what happened in the end mate I'm
> 
> Going through the same thing I have been given these antibiotics and I'm going to try sunbeds for the next couple weeks don't want to resort to accutane but it's the last resort


I forgot until I read that thread just now but quinoderm did work quite well. You can buy it from most chemists.


----------



## Ricky12345

DutchTony said:


> Wow this is 2 years old :lol:
> 
> Long story short - Over so many months I was prescribed 4 different meds and none of them really helped. In the end the doctor said if the last thing doesn't work he will refer me to a derm but told me the derm wouldn't prescribe accutane straight away, (which I wanted) but he would try other remedies first.
> 
> Sunbeds really did help clear my back and shoulders. Not 100% but got much better so I never bothered going back to the doctor to be referred as had other stuff going on in my life.
> 
> The meds doctor prescribed were rubbish though.


Ye docs haven't helped me much just antibiotics just want me in and out no help atall so I'll stick with sun beds for the mean time hopefully they will be bareable if not self prescribed accutane


----------



## DutchTony

Ricky12345 said:


> Ye docs haven't helped me much just antibiotics just want me in and out no help atall so I'll stick with sun beds for the mean time hopefully they will be bareable if not self prescribed accutane


The meds in my thread in post 27 were rubbish and not worth taking. Defo try sun beds and quinoderm :thumb:


----------

